# Riptropin or Hyge?



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

Going to use HGH for with my next cycle at 4IU's a day - 6 month course to see how I get on.

First time using Growth. Done quite a bit of research, and can see Hyge is very popular, and many get on well with Rip. I have seen many good reviews from 2010-2012 on RIP. Is it still Good To Go? or is the brand now slacking?

Thanks for responses.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

rips gtg


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Must be a lot of rips about atm its all I see mensioned on the forums lately UK and USA. All saying g2g atm.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Wouldn't use Rips at the moment myself ..last batch i had was 20121101 and was no good


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

thoon said:


> Wouldn't use Rips at the moment myself ..last batch i had was 20121101 and was no good


I would say orignal Hyge don't go near the dr Lins kits though, rips are good but I do think Hyge are stronger


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Used 4 boxes of original hyge and they dont come close to rips..

It's just option thats all you'l get on this thread im afraid..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

origional hyge are far more better imo after all it is pharma grade and certified all be it eastern pharma


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

im using 10iu hyge every night at the moment

Have to say, has completely done away with the trensomnia that I had before but I an not suffering from any carpal tunnel problems,

Im happy but a little confused as I was expecting to wake with dead arms


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Hyge one of the most faked HGH , Rip is very cheap and **** quality HGH. Get some EVOGENE - Alleygh or Vitex from alpha pharma, both very good effect/price and not faked as often as hyge/kigtropin


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> origional hyge are far more better imo after all it is pharma grade and certified all be it eastern pharma


Could you point out hows it's pharma grade mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Could you point out hows it's pharma grade mate?


sure mate its because the "ORIGIONAL" one made by Hygene is Certified eastern pharma, The other ugl lab one by Dr Lin who used to work for Hygene is not certified by the Chinese gov and although if you get the real Dr lins kits they are good but not certified whereas the Hygene ones are consistent.

They are the most consistent cheap hgh available from the east but when you move onto western pharma thats a whole different ball game in quality..

rips are like usual ugl in the fact that some boxes may be dosed correct but others not, your not guaranteed a consistent doining


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sure mate its because the "ORIGIONAL" one made by Hygene is Certified eastern pharma, The other ugl lab one by Dr Lin who used to work for Hygene is not certified by the Chinese gov and although if you get the real Dr lins kits they are good but not certified whereas the Hygene ones are consistent.
> 
> They are the most consistent cheap hgh available from the east but when you move onto western pharma thats a whole different ball game in quality..
> 
> rips are like usual ugl in the fact that some boxes may be dosed correct but others not, your not guaranteed a consistent doining


I used to believe this but see i see no genuine proof that there pharma apart from a website.

Some boxes dont even have batch no or batch dates on them.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> I used to believe this but see i see no genuine proof that there pharma apart from a website.
> 
> Some boxes dont even have batch no or batch dates on them.


The origional hygene ones that im talking about dont have a web site as they are not for sale directly from them off the net.

The ones on the web sites are either Dr lins "Good copies" or plain fake.

The origional hyge have no security sticker on, no scratch panel just a date and lot nr


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

If your source is good, Rips all day long.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> The origional hygene ones that im talking about dont have a web site as they are not for sale directly from them off the net.
> 
> The ones on the web sites are either Dr lins "Good copies" or plain fake.
> 
> The origional hyge have no security sticker on, no scratch panel just a date and lot nr


Agree ^^


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Used 4 boxes of original hyge and they dont come close to rips..
> 
> It's just option thats all you'l ever are get on this thread im afraid..


With dr lins kits agree mate, they used to be great but have gone to sh##t, originals however v good looking forward to trying the black tops myself, however I do like rips and never turn them down when offered


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> The origional hygene ones that im talking about dont have a web site as they are not for sale directly from them off the net.
> 
> The ones on the web sites are either Dr lins "Good copies" or plain fake.
> 
> The origional hyge have no security sticker on, no scratch panel just a date and lot nr




I know which ones you mean, i dont believe there pharma though... two boxes i had didn't have any batch numbers or dates they look unprofessional when you compare to these which are real hygene for the chinese market.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> View attachment 136930
> 
> 
> I know which ones you mean, i dont believe there pharma though... two boxes i had didn't have any batch numbers or dates they look unprofessional when you compare to these which are real hygene for the chinese market.


Hi mate ive never seen that one before but know 100% that the pinwheel 200iu kits with no scratch panel are the genuine ones, When i used to use pharma aas when it was all you could get back in the 90s they all was poorly packaged and you will find the ones that go the extra step to make them look professional are usualy the fake ones as daft as it sounds.

I know @Pscarb knows his hgh very well as hes been on it 10 years or more and am pretty sure he will say the pin wheel ones are the original ones and going back to the op that the original ones are better than the rips too


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate ive never seen that one before but know 100% that the pinwheel 200iu kits with no scratch panel are the genuine ones, When i used to use pharma aas when it was all you could get back in the 90s they all was poorly packaged and you will find the ones that go the extra step to make them look professional are usualy the fake ones as daft as it sounds.
> 
> I know @Pscarb knows his hgh very well as hes been on it 10 years or more and am pretty sure he will say the pin wheel ones are the original ones and going back to the op that the original ones are better than the rips too


I used a lot of genuine pharma AAS myself in the mid 90's and they would all have batch and serial numbers on the boxes.

Yeah the pinwheel ones are the originals you may have seen it but B50 had one tested out in poland.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dead lee said:


> I used a lot of genuine pharma AAS myself in the mid 90's and they would all have batch and serial numbers on the boxes.
> 
> Yeah the pinwheel ones are the originals you may have seen it but B50 had one tested out in poland.


B50 didn't have the originals tested, his was a green pinwheel but it was a .com.cn, not an original.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mars said:


> B50 didn't have the originals tested, his was a green pinwheel but it was a .com.cn, not an original.


There on page 3 mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> There on page 3 mate


those ones are the real deal ones that u got tested?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> those ones are the real deal ones that u got tested?


Yeah all the pics are there of the box etc that the vial came from


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah all the pics are there of the box etc that the vial came from


i found these to be really good. this thread got confusing haha


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's in rips that make you bloat though

I was considering using rips but dont fancy bloating too much!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH should not make you bloat as such, yes you will hold water but there is a big difference to being bloated and holding water.....

original hyge (pinwheel, no scratch code) in my opinion are the best non western pharma GH around


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> I used a lot of genuine pharma AAS myself in the mid 90's and they would all have batch and serial numbers on the boxes.
> 
> Yeah the pin wheel ones are the originals you may have seen it but B50 had one tested out in poland.


I find this hard to believe, most people cant differentiate between the original pin wheels and the fake pin wheels sl i hazard a guess that the ones tested was the fake pin wheels.

Id take origional hyge over rips or any other ugl pharma any day


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I find this hard to believe, most people cant differentiate between the original pin wheels and the fake pin wheels sl i hazard a guess that the ones tested was the fake pin wheels.
> 
> Id take origional hyge over rips or any other ugl pharma any day


Your losing me a bit now mate i know what the original pinwheels look like..

What we tested are on page 3 of the gh lab tests in the sticky's and are original pinwheels with pictures and test results and if were going to go or take anything from the lab test results then 8iu came in lower than pharma omnitrope tested at 5iu.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:
 

> Your losing me a bit now mate i know what the original pinwheels look like..
> 
> What we tested are on page 3 of the gh lab tests in the sticky's and are original pinwheels with pictures and test results and if were going to go or take anything from the lab test results then 8iu came in lower than pharma omnitrope tested at 5iu.


Just found it now mate and yes they are the origional hygetropins, I was trying to get across that there are two types of hygetropin pinwheels going round, one is original and one is fake.....In the case of the tests they used the originals BUT.....The serum test only proves that there is gh in the compound and cant really prove what iu as there are too many variables in the person that its been tested on, I stick by hyge been the best eastern gh but i would have the omnitrope over the hyge if offered both at the same price.......

ps I use hyge year round but like to swich to western pharma when comp prep comes as it does feel that one step higher imo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just found it now mate and yes they are the origional hygetropins, I was trying to get across that there are two types of hygetropin pinwheels going round, one is original and one is fake.....In the case of the tests they used the originals BUT.....The serum test only proves that there is gh in the compound and cant really prove what iu as there are too many variables in the person that its been tested on, I stick by hyge been the best eastern gh but i would have the omnitrope over the hyge if offered both at the same price.......
> 
> ps I use hyge year round but like to swich to western pharma when comp prep comes as it does feel that one step higher imo


This is my issue with serum tests, firstly there is no baseline established for the person, secondly what does a number tell us in iu? Is there a calculation to say a certain number = 8iu? I have asked this many times to all who use this test as the gold standard test and no one has been able to answer me...

All the test shows is that there is GH in the solution you injected.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

bail said:


> I would say orignal Hyge don't go near the dr Lins kits though, rips are good but I do think Hyge are stronger


Strange i had different experience with DR Lins batch 20120601 was the last batch i purchased due to poor quality ..Seams slightly hit and miss


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

thoon said:


> Strange i had different experience with DR Lins batch 20120601 was the last batch i purchased due to poor quality ..Seams slightly hit and miss


Every dr Lins kit I used to get we're spot on until this year now all three I got were crap I threw them away I only stick with orignals and occasionally rips (prefer orignals can't wait to try the black tops!!)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr lins is too risky now, get hygene it is massively available in comparison


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

bail said:


> Every dr Lins kit I used to get we're spot on until this year now all three I got were crap I threw them away I only stick with orignals and occasionally rips (prefer orignals can't wait to try the black tops!!)


Agree with you there the black tops are spot on ,, used them a few times now


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

thoon said:


> Agree with you there the black tops are spot on ,, used them a few times now


Gonna try black tops soon (gotta get min of 10) looking forward to trying them out


----------

